#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  ik heb een probleempje, wie helptmij?

## kevinveerbeek

verwijderd

----------


## JeroenVDV

> hoi ik heb een probleempje 
> wij doen in een kerk ook opnemen
> daar moeten wij het geluid verserker en opnemen
> maar daar nemen wij ook het geluid van uit de zaal op dus het geluid wat uit de speakers komt komt ook in die mic en dan komt er een galm achter dat is voor de zang wel makelijk maar als je dan een preek heb met galm er achter...
> wie helpt mij 
> gr.kevin



Geluid in zaal (dat uit de speakers komt dus) zachter houden of de speakers danwel microfoon anders richten/plaatsen.

----------


## Highfield

je zou de preek op kunnen nemen met een losse microfoon, die voor de preker staat, en de rest op de manier zoals je dat nu doet. mengtafeltje ertussen, en je probleem is uit de wereld.

met galm neem ik aan de galm zoals die is in een kerk (dwz geen galmapparaat ertussen)?

----------


## SPS

Zoals je het beschrijft, doet mij vermoeden, dat het gaat om het looptijd verschil tussen de microfoon bij de spreker (zendertje), en de microfoon achterin de zaal voor de zang etc.

Oplossingen:
1: Plaats de microfoon voor de zangopnamen ook voorin de zaal zodat de afstand tussen spraakmike en zangmike kleiner wordt.
2: Zet een delay tussen de spreekmicrofoon en het opnamepaneel waarbij de delay gelijk is aan de afstand tussen beide besproken mike's.
Maar let op! de Delay alleen in het OPNAME kanaal gebruiken en niet in het kanaal voor de zaalversterking!!!

Alles afwegend, is het plaatsen van de zangopname mike voorin de zaal de eenvoudigste en meest fool-proof. Doen dus.!

Paul.

----------

